# Looking for Movie/TV Dioramas



## moviereplicars (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi all,
I am adding dioramas to my database at www.moviereplicars.net in the quest of listing all movie and TV related models ever produced. Does anyone know or can tell me where I can find info for Movie/TV related dioramas (must contain vehicles from the movies or TV)? 

Thanks


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Nice website you have.


----------

